# Video of me Deadlifting 185kg @ 76kg today



## felix42 (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a video of me deadlifting 185g in the gym today weighing 76kg this is a new life time PB for me so I was very pleased about it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeosgxRMjYs


----------



## Greedy (Jun 9, 2014)

awesome strength!! goodjob bud.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations on your personal best! It will only get better as well!


----------



## felix42 (Jun 10, 2014)

Greedy said:


> awesome strength!! goodjob bud.



Thanks very much.


----------



## felix42 (Jun 10, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Congratulations on your personal best! It will only get better as well!



Thanks very much.


----------



## ExtraZeus (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice! I'd bet you could lift even more if you had some better music playing in the background!


----------



## felix42 (Jun 11, 2014)

ExtraZeus said:


> Nice! I'd bet you could lift even more if you had some better music playing in the background!



Thanks very much I would prefer abit of Rock music in the background myself.


----------

